# Java Native Interfaces erklärung



## Germu (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

sollte ein Referat über JNI halten. Wollte darum fragen ob irgendwer ein Tutorial oder ein simples Beispiel Programm hat um es genauer zu erklären. Am besten in Verbindung mit C/C++. 

Vielen dank schonmal.

grüsse
Germu


----------



## Hexberger (16. Januar 2007)

Servus Germu

Ich hatte vor Jahren das selbe Problem wie du und kann dir nur den Rat geben daß du dich zuerst mal selbst mit der Materie befasst und aufhörst im Unterricht zu spielen. Erst wenn man sich wirklich selbst auf den A.r.s.c.h sitzt und Leistung bringt, hat das Erfolg. 

MfG


----------



## Eime (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Germu,

ich finde die Antwort von Hexberger absolut richtig. Versuch doch mal deine Referate selbst zu erstellen. Ich finde solche ignoranten Personen wie dich einfach abstoßend. 

//EDIT (Thomas Darimont): Immer schön cool bleiben! Wir sind hier nicht auf der Straße ;-)

Mfg.


----------



## matdacat (16. Januar 2007)

Gute Stimmung hier am Morgen, sehr schön!

Hier mal ein konstruktiver Beitrag: natürlich kommst Du nicht drumherum (was Du ja auch nicht möchtest, da Du ja was lernen willst), Dich mit der Materie vertraut zu machen. Ein guter Einstieg scheint die Java-Insel zu sein.


----------



## schnuffie (16. Januar 2007)

So eine tolle Stimmung (wie auch http://www.tutorials.de/forum/members/matdacat.html) schon bemerkte - doch was soll man auch erwarteten von so Lowperformern mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen.

Dein Referat mußt Du natürlich selbst zusammenstellen, das scheint Dir auch klar zu sein. Ich selbst habe mit JNI bisher nur "gespielt", also nichts wirklich Gewinnbringendes damit gemacht. Schau Dir beispielsweise mal folgendes Beispiel an, das enthält eine native-Methode und den Aufruf der Library:

```
public class Arguments
{
   private native void setArgs (String[] javaArgs);
   public static void main (String args[]) 
   {
      Arguments A = new Arguments();
      newArgs[] = A.setArgs(args);
   }
   static 
   {
      System.loadLibrary("MyArgs");
   }
}
```


----------



## Germu (16. Januar 2007)

ach, das sind 2 Kollegen von mir. :suspekt: 

Meine Präsentation hab ich schon fertig. Jetzt brauch ich halt nur noch ein Programm als Praktisches Beispiel.

Das in dem Java Buch hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.

grüsse
Germu


----------

